# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Системы автоматизации

## geogratin-gosbvr423

Системы автоматизации облегчают работу промышленных производств и являются неотъемлемой частью современных промышленных предприятий. Хотя общая идея данной системы оставалась неизменной на протяжении уде нескольких десятков лет, внедрение современных микропроцессорных систем и передовых технологий датчиков и исполнительных механизмов дало возможность значительно расширить область их применения.         

Системы измерения и контроля - это специализированные исполнительные элементы, которые являются частью более крупной системы, связанной с автоматическим управление объектом или процессом. Их задача — контролировать состояние процесса и влиять на изменения в соответствии с заданным алгоритмом. В случае промышленных процессов наиболее распространенной целью действий является поддержание параметров процесса в пределах, установленных проектировщиком. Необходимым действием является сбор данных измерений с узлов объекта, которые затем обрабатываются микропроцессорной системой. В результате такие электрические сигналы отправляются на механизмы, которые используются для форсирования изменений на объекте.        

Компания «Техника и Системы Автоматизации» занимаются поставками и полным внедрением современных систем автоматизации технологических процессов на основе электро- и пневмокомпонентов. В частности, предлагает поставки компрессоров FIAC, REMEZA, систем пневмоавтоматики SMC, систем автоматизации OMRON. Сайт компании [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

